# check engine light warning



## nielsen (Mar 26, 2008)

Ihave a 200l Class A Bounder.  I'm getting a check engine light which has a code P0503 vehicle speed sensor circuit plus P0720 and P0722.  Can anyone technically help me find out what needs to be done and where the problem is. These codes are all related to the speed sensors. Is it a major undertaking?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

RE: check engine light warning

what engine and trans do u have???? ,, the speed sensor is the one that drives u'r speedo ,, have u seen any probs with it lately?? If u haven't  then it maybe the ABS speed sensor ,,,, are u having any shifting probs with the trans????
Please post us back on the above  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
And bty Wlecome to the forum


----------



## karyljm (Mar 31, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

I say with the Engine Check light, I am not an expert, but I would say have it checked imediately just to be safe.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

And if all else fails,  Just cover up the lite with a piece of black electrial tape. :laugh:  :laugh: 
Outta sight   Outta Mind :question: 

Seriously  JUst kidding.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

Seriously, I got tired of seeing my ABS light on my 95 Dodge and covered it with black tape. :clown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

Dl u know that the dodges had probs with the abs ring sensors on the front hubs ,, is ur's 4x4 ???? if not then u'r abs prob is the speed sensor in the rear diff,,,,  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

Hey Rod, my 95 Dodge ABS system never worked right (front disc/rear drums) and the brakes were really touchy when it wasn't working (most of the time).  

My 03 Dodge ABS system is great (front/rear disc).  Both Dodge CTD's are/were 4x2's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Re: check engine light warning

ok fine now i see u'r bashing me about my post ,, so see if i ever post an opinion on this agian ,,,, (GOT U )  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :clown:  :clown:


----------

